# Looking at my first project



## Boz Mon (Oct 23, 2015)

So I'm thinking about building a jet Jon this winter and I have a few questions. My buddy has a bunch of empty Kawasaki jet ski hulls that he wants to get rid of so I'm gonna snag one of those. I'm thinking a 144 pump with a 750 engine would be my motor of choice. I would like to do an 1100 but that's too much money. 

Do you guys think this would be a good setup? I haven't found a jon not yet. 

I was also wondering about cavitation. I've been reading a fair bit and it seems that the pump just needs to be set about an inch or 2 below the bottom of the hull to avoid this. 

Any other tips or info?


----------



## Boz Mon (Oct 26, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## amk (Oct 26, 2015)

Should work but your still a ways off from needing technical help I think. I haven't seen a kawa build I don't think yet but im sure it would work. Biggest thing is to just pull the trigger.

Good luck I hope to see your build progress.


----------

